# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  لكل بنت مرت بقصة حب وتزوجت بإنسان غير حبيبها ( مقارنة بين الحبيب والزوج ) !

## أم موري

مساء الخير سيدات الإمارات . . 
شفت كذا موضوع عن بنات كانت لهن تجارب حب قبل الزواج !
ومن ضمن القصص قصة وحدة كانت تحب واحد وتزوجت غيره وحبت ريلها واايد
وشافته الأفضل
والثانية ماقدرت تنسى حبيبها الاول وصارت فيه مقارنة
بين حبيبها الأول وريلها :_)
وقصة ثالثة وحدة تحب واحد وتقدم لها ريال زين ومب عارفة شو تسوى
تتريا حبيبها لمن تتحسن ضروفة أو توافق ع الريال الي تقدم لها 

فحبيت أنزل هالموضوع عسب نفيد كل البنوتات الي عرسين برياييل غير الي 
كانوا يحبوهم 


فهل ممكن البنت تقدر تنسى حبيبها الأول بعد الزواج ؟
ولو صارت مقارنة بين زوجها وحبيبها الأول كيف ممكن تتخلص من هالشعور ؟
المجال مفتوح لليميع والله يوفق كل البنات ويبعد عنهن الحب الحرام 



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## $فراولة حلوة$

والله ماجربت الحب إلا ويا ابوعيااالي الله يخلييه لي هو حبي الاولي والاخير ان شاء الله

----------


## غلايH

uppppppppppppp

----------


## مجرد ام

انا بعد اول حب والأخير ان شاء الله بعد ما عرست بأبو العيال الله يخليه لي

----------


## نوف456

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## ✿ĨśṨ Ğă6ωẬ₥

موضوعج حلوووووووو
وان شاء الله البنات يجاوبن ع اسألتج

----------


## هـدوء الـنفس

الحب الحلال بعد الزواج مع الزوج

قبل الزواج اظنه لعب يهاااااااال

----------


## وحييدهـ

هههه .. ماشي منقود قصص حب..


بس اظن لازم يكون فيه مقارنه بنفس البنت بين اللي يحبها وزوجها

خاصه لو كان الزوج عصبي اكثر او بخيل اكثر او اقل جمال من حبيبها

احس يمكن جيه بتقول بخاطرها هذاك كان يسوي وهذا ما سوى..

----------


## عـوأأشه

آإآإآآب + آإبببب .. 
مآإجربت وبعدني ماعرست ههه ..

----------


## جنح الظلام86

ربيعتي حبت واحد ثلاث سنين والقدر فرقهم وخذت واحد متزوج ويابت منه الحين ولد اعترفت لي ان زوجها مفتقدة فيه وايد خصل حلوة اللي كان حبيبها الاول فيه خصال حلوة بس سبحان الله العشرة نستها الحبيب والسنين اللي جمعتهم وتحب ريلها خاصة بعد ما صارت ام لولده فصدج الحرمة اللي تقول العشرة ما تولد الحب فاسمحولي هذه مب انسانة وما تحترم رباط الزواج المقدس مهما كان الزوج معاها....

----------


## mooon shj

ماجربت 

ولاعرست 

الخوات ما بيقصررون 

اممم بس انا اشووف حب قبل الزواج طيش وعبط .....ولو خذوا بعض كل واحد بيشك ف الثاني

----------


## عزة نفس

ماأدري 
سمعت انها الريال ماينسى اللي يحبها لو كان حبه صادق حتى لو تزوج وزوجته ذهب بيتم يحب الاولى هذا اذا تزوج .. 
أما الحرمه مجرد تلقى الحب والأمان تنسى أو تتناسى حتى لو حبيبها في بالها لكن ماتفضله ولاتتمناه على زوجها ....

----------


## ميرة المنصوري

للرفع

----------


## بنت الحواس

* الحب بين المتزوجين احلى بلحلال*

----------


## مواليد2010

> والله ماجربت الحب إلا ويا ابوعيااالي الله يخلييه لي هو حبي الاولي والاخير ان شاء الله

----------


## زوجي غلا روحي

ماظني في حرمه تفكر بغير ريلها 
لان الزوج غير والحبيب غير 
والحبيب لو يحبها صدق كان اتزوجها وماشي يمنع الزواج الحين الا الشديد القوي 

الا اذا الحرمه اطلقت وعرست مره ثانيه وريلها الثاني كان مب اوكيه شي طبيعي تصير مقارنه 
بس اذا كان ريلها الثاني اوكيه ويحبها بتقول الحمدلله افتكت من الاول بس للحبيب ماظني تقارنه بزوجها
لان من رأي الشخصي ماعتبره حبيب اعتبره انسان خاين ومب كفو ومب ريال 
ومستحيل اقرن ريلي بشخص ماسوا شي
هذا من راي انا 
وانا الحبيب الي حبيته قبل هو ريلي الحين هني المقارنه تكون بين قبل الزواج والحين مع الشخص الي حبته وخذته

----------


## امل نبيل

انا مريت بقصة حب قبل ٥ سنين.....ما صار نصيب من بينا لظروف قوية والحين هو بعده ما تزوج واحيانا افكر فيه غصبا عني سبب" ظروف الي امر فيه"
بس قبل ما اعرف مشكلتنا مع ريلي كنت أقارن لان واااااايد شي فرق من بينهم..،. حاولت انساه ما قدرت مسكت نفسي عن التفكير عن المقارنة والحمدالله قدرت 

بالنهاية نفس ما قالت احد اخوات اذا كان الزوج صالح و مو مقصر مع حرمته لا مجال للمقارنة بس اذا حرمة تحتاج من ريلها وااايد اشياء شو بتسوي؟؟؟ اذا كان عندها واحد واقف معاها

----------


## ابتسامة قمر

فوووووووووووووق

----------


## ميانه بوظبي

الله المستعان 


اللهم إني أسألك يا فارج الهم ، و يا كاشف الغم ، يا مجيب دعوة المضطرين ، يا رحمن الدنيا ، يا رحيم الآخرة ، أرحمني برحمتك .

----------


## ✿ĨśṨ Ğă6ωẬ₥

اللهم إني أسألك يا فارج الهم ، و يا كاشف الغم ، يا مجيب دعوة المضطرين ، يا رحمن الدنيا ، يا رحيم الآخرة ، أرحمني برحمتك .

----------


## المزروعية1

الصراحه انا ماجربت فماعرف 
بخبركم قصة وحده اعرفها كانت تحب وااحد لدرجه الموت فما صار نصيب وياه وتزوجها واحد من الاهل ايقولكم ليلة العرس يلست ترمس حبيبها قبل لا يلبسونها الفستان ومن فترة لفترة كانت ترمسه 
بس اللحين اطلقت

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

كيف الله يبعد بناتنا عن الحب الحرام ؟؟


وهو اي شخص بحبه ويحبني وهو مب حلالي مايحل ذلك

وكيف بقارن بينه وبين الزوج اذا حب عذري لا اشوفه ولايشوفني 


اتمنى ان الموضوع مايحرض البنات  :Smile:

----------


## ام راشد8

اسمحيلي اختيه انا اعترض على موضوعج 
وبقول رايي اللي بتحاسب عليه عند الله

اختيه انتي حاطه الموضوع وتبغين كل بنت اتقارن بين زوجها وبين اللي يسمونه حبيبها يعني كانج تطالبين بمقارنه بين الحلال والحرام 
وكانه الحرام صار شي عادي اقصد انه الوحده عادي اتحب ريال غريب عنها ماتربطها به اي علاقه رسميه 

وكلنا انعرف ان هذا الحب اوهذي العلاقه حرااااام ومعصية تغضب الله سبحانه وتعالي 

هذا الموضوع من مواضيع المجاهرة بالمعصيه 
لانه يوم الوحده ترمس عن علاقه عاشتها ويا واحد بالحرام اقصد الرمسه طبعا عاشتها وهي كل يوم تعصي الله سبحانه ولا كانه يشوفها ويسمعها وهي تعصيه 

قال تعالى (( يَسْتَخْفُونَ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَلاَ يَسْتَخْفُونَ مِنَ اللّهِ وَهُوَ مَعَهُمْ
إِذْ يُبَيِّتُونَ مَا لاَ يَرْضَى مِنَ الْقَوْلِ وَكَانَ اللّهُ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ مُحِيطًا ))

الوحده تتعرف على ريال وتم في المعصيه ليل ونهار وكانها تشرب ماي لاخوف من الله ولا حساب ولاقدر حق الاهل اتخون الله سبحانه وتخون هلها وفي الاخير يعاقبها رب العالمين بفضيحه او يفرق بينها وبين هذا الحبيب او اذا اتزوجها بعد فتره صار الطلاق لانهم ماتابوا من هاي المعصيه

وانتي اختيه بكل بساطه اتطالبين البنات بالمجاهره بالمعصيه يعني الوحده اتكون خلاص الله ستر عليها وتزوجت وتي هنيه تتكلم وبدون خوف من الله عن معصيتها السابقه واللي انكتبت في صحيفتها ويمكن ماتابت منها الين احينه وكانها اتقول شوفوني انا عصيت ربي وبعد ماربي ستر عليه ورزقني بالزواج مازلت افكر في ريال غريب واقارن بينه وبين زوجي

خواتي كل وحده مرت بهاي المعصيه وحبت واحد وكلمته قبل الزواج لازم اتوب من هاي المعصيه حتى لو اتزوجت هذا الانسان لي كانت اتكلمه عشان الله يغفرلها ويتوب عليها ويسعدها في زواجها 

انا سمعت واحد من المطاوعه يتكلم عن هذا الموضوع ويقول الواحد او الوحده لازم يتوبون من هاي المعصيه حتى لو اتزوجوا 
هذا رايي اقوله ليوم القى فيه الله ويمكن ما يعيب البعض لكن كلامي كلمة حق اريد بها وجه الله وماعليه من اللي مايرضيه هذا الكلام 

الرجاء من الاخوات قبل مايكتبن اي موضوع يفكرن فيه هل يغضب رب العالمين ولا لا
((مايلفض من قول الا لديه رقيب عتيد))

----------


## *نيويورك*

الحب .. 
احلى كذبة نصدقها بارادتنا .. ونحن في لحظة ... عبط 


قلبين .. التقوا صدفة في مكان ما بطريقة ما تجمعوا بقلبين فيهم شئ من الفراغ العاطفي .. هي شافت صفاته حلوة .... وهو شاف صفاتها حلوة .. 


وصدقوا انهم في حالة ..حب .. 

بس الصواب اسمى من هالشعور .. لان الي يحب ما بنتظر .. ولا يتحجج .. ولا يوعد . . 

الي يحب اول ما يفكر فيه .. الزواج ... 


والي يتحجج بظروف ماليه او اجتماعية او اينا كانت المفروض ما .. يحب .. ولا يفكر يعلق قلوب العذاري ... بالوهم .. والتوهيمات .. والي يبدأ يخلق اعذار عرفي انه .. كذاب 


ويلون حياته بالاعذار .. 

لذا و باختصار ......................الحب برأي كالجنين .. لو تكون في بيئة صحية .. عاش و استمر متى ما يشاء الله ..

او .. يختنق ويلف الحبر السري ... ويموت .. ويقرر انه ينتحر .. 

لذا كل وحده تأمن على قلبها ... وين سقط ومن راح يحفظه لها

..

----------


## Mall.08

الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## أم عوآسي

> اسمحيلي اختيه انا اعترض على موضوعج 
> وبقول رايي اللي بتحاسب عليه عند الله
> 
> اختيه انتي حاطه الموضوع وتبغين كل بنت اتقارن بين زوجها وبين اللي يسمونه حبيبها يعني كانج تطالبين بمقارنه بين الحلال والحرام 
> وكانه الحرام صار شي عادي اقصد انه الوحده عادي اتحب ريال غريب عنها ماتربطها به اي علاقه رسميه 
> 
> وكلنا انعرف ان هذا الحب اوهذي العلاقه حرااااام ومعصية تغضب الله سبحانه وتعالي 
> 
> هذا الموضوع من مواضيع المجاهرة بالمعصيه 
> ...


وياج اختي 


للاسف بنات هالزمن وحريمهن ما دري شو من تفكير عروسهن مصطلح الحبيب من وين انتن يايبنه ...

ياهو هب جايز ... تبون الزنا والفحشاء ينتشر بيننا ... خافن ربكن .... في بنات تحت سن ال 18 يقرن مواضيعكن ويتخذكن قدوة لاعمارهن....


لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ....


وينكن عن ايات الستر والعفاف....اقرن سورة النور وتعففن ....

----------


## أم موري

أم راشد + أم عواسي 

آتمنى منكن قرات الموضوع ززززززززززززززين قبل ماتكتبين هالردود !
موضوعي جدا واضح انا قلت نبا نصائح للبنات اللي مرين بتجارب حب وتزوجين
برياييل غير اللي كانوا يحبوهم 


تعرفون الشيطان خرب ع واايد بيوت بسبب العلاقات السابقة والقصد من المقارنة
لكل بنت مرت بتجربة حب وتزوجت بشخص ثاني يعني بتقعد تقارن
بين حبيبها السابق وزوجها


هذا كان طيب وزوجي كان عنيد
هذا يحبني وهذا مايحبني 
جيه اقصد يعني بتم تخرب ع عمرها ولاسمح الله تتطلق فحبيت من الاخوات النصيحة
ولاطلبت من وحده تقول قصة حبها او تجاهر !


آتمنى منكن ماتخربين الموضوع لان هدفه سامي ونبا النصيحة بحكم بعض المواضيع
اللي انطرحت وجدامكن 
استغفر الله حسستوني اني كتبت موضوع يغضب الله ! ارد واقول لكن حاسبين ع رمستكن
قبل ماتظلمين العضوات بردودكن ،  :Smile: 



بخصوص الاخت بنوته

انا قصدت الحب الحرام اللي يكون بين البنت والريال ويكون ع المعصية ومايكون هدفه
الزواج وبس رمسة في الفون وطلعات  :Smile: 



اشكر كل من مرت بالموضوع والله يجزيها الخير وكل بنت تنصح وتفيد البنات
الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتها

----------


## شيكي

> وياج اختي 
> 
> 
> للاسف بنات هالزمن وحريمهن ما دري شو من تفكير عروسهن مصطلح الحبيب من وين انتن يايبنه ...
> 
> ياهو هب جايز ... تبون الزنا والفحشاء ينتشر بيننا ... خافن ربكن .... في بنات تحت سن ال 18 يقرن مواضيعكن ويتخذكن قدوة لاعمارهن....
> 
> 
> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ....
> ...


وانا اايد كلام خواتي

----------


## مرآآيم

بالأول كنت أقول ممكن الحب ايي قبل الزوآج

بس ألحينه من سآبع المستحيلآت أكون ويآ هالمقولة 

الحب عقب الزوآج 

أنآ أعرف وحدة الله يستر عليهآ دنيآ وآخرة ويهديهآ 
على أيآم مآ هي مآلجة كآنت ترمس حبيبهآ ع الفون ولآ والمصيبة كآنت تتلآقى ويآه 

أنآ أحس مهمآ كآنت البنت حبهآ قوي للأول بس بمجرد مآ تعرس لآ تلوث رآبط الزوجية بالحبيب الأولي 

بالنسبة للخوآت اللي معترضين ع الموضوع حبيت أنوه لشي 
إن مب كل حب بيكون ملوث 
شي بنآت أعرفهم كآنوآ يحبون بس والله يآ بنآت لدرجة الطرف الثآني مآ كآن يحس فيهم يعني حب طآهر لآ مكآلمآت ولآ مقآبلآت ول حتى اعترآف بهالشي
طبعآ تعرفون شرآت هالحب مصيره الفشل لأن نآدرآ مآ يكون متبآدل من بين الطرفين إلآ إذآ رب العآلمين كتبلهم بالزوآج 

ومثل مآ قلتوآ على حسب معآملة الزوج

----------


## أم موري

> الحب .. 
> احلى كذبة نصدقها بارادتنا .. ونحن في لحظة ... عبط 
> 
> 
> قلبين .. التقوا صدفة في مكان ما بطريقة ما تجمعوا بقلبين فيهم شئ من الفراغ العاطفي .. هي شافت صفاته حلوة .... وهو شاف صفاتها حلوة .. 
> 
> 
> وصدقوا انهم في حالة ..حب .. 
> 
> ...



فديتج الغالية ^__________^

----------


## ●●ندى الروح●●

موضوع عادي 

شوهالبنات فهالمنتدى 

والله اني ادش منتديات ثانية يكونن البنات الي فيها طارحات مواضيع وايد خطيره 

و العضوات يردن ع قد الموضوع 

اما هني فهالمنتدى ابدااااااا ماشي احترام حق صاحبة الموضوع

----------


## طبعي مزووحي

ههههههههههه اضحك لانه الموضوع انقلب مجادله الله يهدينا

----------


## تعبني غلاك

الحمدالله خذت الي يحبني واحبه

----------


## حرم المهيــري

> الصراحه انا ماجربت فماعرف 
> بخبركم قصة وحده اعرفها كانت تحب وااحد لدرجه الموت فما صار نصيب وياه وتزوجها واحد من الاهل ايقولكم ليلة العرس يلست ترمس حبيبها قبل لا يلبسونها الفستان ومن فترة لفترة كانت ترمسه 
> بس اللحين اطلقت



لانـ الله عطااها الستر و اصرتـ ع المعصيهـ

وغيرهاا يبونـ الستر ويتمنونـ يكملونـ نص دينهم ومبـ محصلينهـ 

اللي يصونـ نعمة ربهـ ويبادلها بالحمد والشكر ربهـ يزيد واللي يبطر نهاايتهـ خيبة الامل ..

والرياال الطيبـ ماايستااهل وحدهـ خبيثهـ (الخبيثات للخبيثين والخبيثون للخبيثات والطيبات للطيبين والطيبون للطيبات)

متاابعـ بصمتـ

----------


## أم موري

فديتكن بنات وشكرا لكل لكن من القلب

بس آتمنى نناقش نقطة ان البنت لمن تتزوج وتقعد تقارن كيف ممكن تتخلص من هالشعور ؟!
وتحاول تنسى الماضي بكل حلوه ومره وتبدأ حياة يديدة مع ريلها

----------


## laila226

الحب الحلال بعد الزواج مع الزوج

قبل الزواج اظنه لعب يهاااااااال

----------


## شمسه المرر

فرق بين الظلام والنور

الوحده تظهر مع ريلها ماايكون عليها ذنب حلالها ، وتكون مطمنه مب خايفه حد يشوفها او يكشفها
اماان 100% ، وتعرفه عدل لا بيفضحها ولا بيوزع صورها ولا بيمشكلها جدام اهلها ولا غيره
خصوصا اذا ماخذنها عن ثقه تاامه وكامله ان يااهم بيبي ولد حلال ان مات لاسمح الله واحد فيهم ما بيتحاسب ليش كنت مع افلانه
او ليش كنتي مع افلانه ازواج بيقعدون لو في مكان مفتوح مطعم او غيره محد له شغل .. هذا(النور) هذا درب الله وشرعه وسنة نبيه

الوحده تظهر مع ربيعها والعياذ بالله حرام و ، عليها ذنب ، خوف 100% 
تكون خايفه حد يشوفهاا خايفه ان هالحبيب مايكون صادق خايفه يفضحها يوزع صورها مع ذلك معانده واقعها ومستمره ان لاقته بتدور مكان 
بعيد عن عيون الناس لانهم يعرفون انه خطا وان مات واحد فيهم لاسمح
الله وهم ويا بعض بيكون مات ع معصيه وان لاسمح الله صار بينهم بيبي ولد زنا وبينسالون عنه هذا (الظلام) هذا درب الشيطان .. 
احيان بعضهم وان تزوجته بعضهم طول عمره يتم شاك فيها يمكن ترمس وتطلع مع غيره 

وتبقى وجهة نظر

 :Smile:

----------


## zooz1

اصلا مستحيل المقارنة بين الحب او (الحبيب قبل الزواج) والزوج

الحبيب هو انسان تكلمه بالتلفون ويشاركها سوالف مب عايش معاها تحت نفس السقف عشان تشوف وتتلمس حسناته وعيوبه
الزوج: موجود معاها.. يحس بفرحها وحزنها ويشاركها كل شي..

مب مثل الحبيب.. بس على التلفون..

ومن وجهة نظري الحبيب الصادق هو اللي يتقدم مهما كانت ظروفه ويصير زوج
اما اللي يقول ظروفي واهلي ما يطيعون وبنت عمي.. هذا مب حبيب فلا تقصون على اعماركم يا بنات ولا تعيشون الوهم

----------


## لأنني مختلفة

أستغرب يوم تستوي هالمقارنة !!
اوكي حبيت واحد وتزوجت غيره كيف اقارن بينهم ؟
الحبيب انتي ما عاشرتيه ما سكنتي وياه في بيت واحد ولا عرفتي صفاته واخلاقه!!
عى عكس الريل خلاص هو صفحة كاملة جدامج بشينها وبزينها ..
حتى لو علاقة قبل 10 سنوات انتي ما سكنتي وياه في بيت واحد عشان تقارنين بينهم .. 

ببساطة اكيد الزوج بيكون احسن لو يكون بعيوب الدنيا ..
السبب : لانه بغاج بالحلال وما لعب فيج على عكس الحبيب اللي فرش لج الارض ورد وما فكر ياخذج ع سنة الله ورسوله !

----------


## القلب 2009

ربيعتي كانت تحب ولد خالها لانهم من صغار يقولون فلانة لفلان
بس يا ريلها وتقدم لها 
صلت استخارة 
بس تزوجت بالغريب بس مرتاحة وايد 
وولد خالها الله يستر عليه ملعوز حرمته حاليا وهو من النوع اللي يغازل ومو مال المسؤوليه

----------


## nofany

حبوبه هي تقدر تنسي نفسها حبيبها الاولي بانها تخلي فبالها انه ريلها كل حياتها وانه هذا نصيبها من الدنيا 


رد للي قال الحب قبل الزواج لعب يهال حبيت اقوول مب شرط لانه مب كل حب قبل الزواج يكون تسليه وكل انسان على نيته ^^

----------


## om dana2012

لا اله الا الله 
لا اله الا الله

----------


## uae334

بتصير المقارنه طبعا لو كان مو اوك 

الغلط وين؟؟

ان البنت تتزوج وهي بعدها تحب هذا اكبر غلط

لازم البنت اذا مرت بقصه حب وانتهت تتريا ليش يبرى الجرح وتحاول تنسى وتشغل وعقب ماتنساه نهائيا تتزوج

لان في وايد بنات يتزوجن عشان ينسن وهذا غلط

هذا هروب مش حل

انسيه عقب تزوجي 

وبهالوقت لو كان ريلج مو اوك كا بتقارنين لان اوردي انتي ناسيتنه 


وموضوع رووووووعه ووايد مفيد وماعليج من كلام البنات^^

----------


## أم موري

فديتكن بنات شكرا لكل بنت ردت الله يجزيكن الخير حبوباتي


لاني أعرف وحدة حبت واحد وتزوجت وحبيبها هذا ولد جيرانها كل ماتشوفه لمن تسير
بيت اهلها تتألم وتتضايق بالرغم ان ريلها مافيه عيب وانسان واايد زين
بس تتذكر انها كانت ع علاقة حب وتتذكر قصصهم وذكرياتها مع ولد الجيران عشان جيه
ساعات تقعد تقارن بالرغم ان ريلها افضل بوايد من حبيبها السابق


وغير جيه مب قادرة تنساه بالرغم انه ضايقها وماكان زين

----------


## أم موري

> لازم البنت اذا مرت بقصه حب وانتهت تتريا ليش يبرى الجرح وتحاول تنسى وتشغل وعقب ماتنساه نهائيا تتزوج
> 
> لان في وايد بنات يتزوجن عشان ينسن وهذا غلط
> 
> هذا هروب مش حل
> 
> انسيه عقب تزوجي



شو الحل اذا ياها نصيبها وهي بعدها مانست حبيبها السابق ؟
بالرغم انها ندمانة ع حياتها السابقة والغلط الي كانت تسويه 
من خيانة أهلها و المعاصي الي كانت تسويها وكانت لعبة سهلة في ايد واحد
مايستاهل

----------


## Salley

الحب ييجي بالعشرة بعد الزواج ....الحمد لله ريلي وابو عيالي حبي الأول والاخير ان شالله ربنا لا يفرقنا ....

----------


## uae334

> شو الحل اذا ياها نصيبها وهي بعدها مانست حبيبها السابق ؟
> بالرغم انها ندمانة ع حياتها السابقة والغلط الي كانت تسويه 
> من خيانة أهلها و المعاصي الي كانت تسويها وكانت لعبة سهلة في ايد واحد
> مايستاهل


حبيبتي في معلومه واااااايد خطيره البنت ماتندم ولاتحس انها سوت شي حرام الا يوم تنجرح تبدا تحاسب عمرها ولو هي تركته بيكون لانو هو مايباها او جرحها ف ساعتها بيكون النسيان اسهل مو صعب


والنصيب مو غصب

تقدر ترفض لييييييين تنسى او تطول فتره الملجه لين تحب ريلها وااايد او تنفصل الحب من شخص والزواج من شخص غيره==دماااااااااار قاتل للنفس

----------


## دلووعتهم

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## حرمة فلان

الموضوع حلو اول شي الحب مب حرام الله ما يحاسب على الميل القلبي انا عن نفسي تزوجت عن قصة حب وكل ما كان حد يخطبني ارفض تعرفون ليش لاني صليت ودعيت وربي يوم يشوف العبد ملح في الدعاء يرزقه كنت على الرغم من كل المشاكل وما فيه بصيص امل انه هالانسان يتزوجني بس كنت ملحه في الدعاء وتركت واايد اشياء عشان الله يغفر لي ذنوبي ويرضى عني و اتزوج هالانسان كنت دايما اشوف الحياة مستحيله مع غيره فتقربت من ربي لانه اعلم بما في الصدور ودوم كنت اردد "واعلم من الله مالا تعلمون" وواظبت على قراءة البقره والقران والاستغفار والتسبيح والتهليل واستعففت الين غناني الله، الرسول تزوج السيدة عائشة عن حب وكانت قبل أن يتقدم لها النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم كانت السيدة عائشة مخطوبة لجبير بن المطعم بن عدى،

عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا قالت :
]أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ لَهَا أُرِيتُكِ فِي الْمَنَامِ مَرَّتَيْنِ أَرَى أَنَّكِ فِي سَرَقَةٍ مِنْ حَرِيرٍ وَيَقُولُ هَذِهِ امْرَأَتُكَ فَاكْشِفْ عَنْهَا فَإِذَا هِيَ أَنْتِ فَأَقُولُ إِنْ يَكُ هَذَا مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ يُمْضِهِ[


انا ما اشجع الحب الي يتخلله مقابلات وهالاشياء الحرام بالعكس اشجع الحب العذري الي ناادر هالايام ومن الاساس اذا الريال يحبج بصدق بيخاف عليج كثر خوفه على اهله والبنات الي جرفها الحب للمقابلات تتقي وتستعفف حتى يغنيها الله ربي يحب العبد الي يمنع نفسه من الشي الي يحبه لنيل رضا الله وكل وحده تعرف لو طاعت الله بيعطيها ولو عصت تدفع ثمن اغلاطها ومع هذا ارد اقول اي وحده تحب بصدق وتتمنى الي تحبه تتقرب من الله وتدعي وتصلي الاستخاره و تقوم الليل اذا هالريال خيره لها بيسهل الله كل امرها اما اذا شر والله يا بنات من نفسها بتكرهه بدون اسباب وبتبعد وتخلي في بالها لا تعطي الي تحبه كل شي بالعكس كل ما حرمته وحسسته انه هي على ايمان بالله قوي بيحبها اكثر انا ريلي كان كله يقولي حبيتج من خاطري لانج على دين وانا تعلمت الصلاه وتقربت من الله من عرفتج تعرفون نص كلامي معاه عن قصص الانبياء ومسجاتي كلها تذكير صلاة وكل ما اشوف برنامج ديني اخبره واذا زعلني اذا يباني اسامحه لازم يستغفر عشر مرات او يقرا القران وانا ع الخط اسمعه وكنت معلمتنه شي اذا اشتاق لي يكتب لي "ادعي الله يجمعنا من خاطري اشتقت لج واباج حلالي" كنا كله نذكر بعض بالدعاء والصلاه زرعنا في بعض قرب الله وحلاوة ذكره، حلو الحب الي يزيدج قرب لله وابتعدوا عن الحب الي فيه رذيله والله يوفق كل اثنين يحبون بعض حب شريف وعذري 

وبنات مب معقوله بعد الي يخطبج على طول من بيت اهلج يكون هو نصيبج اول واحد يدق الباب اوافق لا فيه شي اسمه استخاره 


ملخص كلامي ما خاب من استخار واذا تزوجتي عن حب مب عيب واذا تزوجتي واحد ما تعرفينه بعد مش غلط الغلط البنت الي تعق نفسها بدون استخارة ربها بس عشان تحصل ع اسم متزوجه

----------


## حرمة فلان

طولت عليكم ادري بنات على فكره انا قبل الاتزام كنت بعيده جدا عن الله ووكنت اكلم الي احبه عادي خير الخطائين التوابين كنت على غلط بس يوم تبت ربي حرمني 3 سنين من الي احبه مع هذا كنت مصره اني ادعي عشان اتزوجه وكان كل همي الله يغفر لي ذنوبي ويتقبلني قبول حسن لا تحبطون البنات الي حبوا وغلطوا شجعوهم على الصح وذكر الله فذكر انما الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين اخواتي الي يحبون وهم على غلط لا تيؤسون من رحمة الله اقتربوا من الله لانه هو الوحيد الي يرزق وبيده الخير انه على كل شي قدير... ولا تزعلون تقولون لعبوا علينا ومن هالكلام ما عليج من حد اذا الله غفر لج وتبتي هنيئا لكي بالتوبه والله يوفقج لما يحب ويرضى 


قال الله تعالي بكتابه العزيز :

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

(( قُلْ يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَى أَنفُسِهِمْ لَا تَقْنَطُوا مِن رَّحْمَةِ اللَّهِ 

إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعًا إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ ))

----------


## أم موري

ماشاء الله  :Smile:  والله عاجزة عن شكري لكن نصائح وكلام قمة
يزااااااااااااكن الله خير والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتكن يارب
اشكركن ياالغاليات

----------


## حمام الإمارات

فديت ريلي عمري ما حبيت غيره 

حبي بعد الزواج::::::::: أحلى حب

----------


## ريمان1

الحب الاول ما هو حب بل خيال البنت تحب تعيشه 
ولكن ما هو واقع في الاغلب 
والبنت لما تتزوج بتشوف الفرق ولازم تحاول تتوازن بحبها قبل الزواج وبعده يكون صادق وعطاها اسمه وسمعته وكل شيء يخص هو حلالها ومحد يساويه 
يعني الحب الاول xوالحب الثاني yes

----------


## نسيم الليل37

*^^

هذي مشكّــله عويصــّـه .. ~

بنــآـ ت .. لا تفهمونــّـآ غلط .. مب قصدنــآ نشجع ع المعصيه ولا شي

لكن اغلب البنــآت هالآيــآم يكلمون شباب ويكونون فـ غفله .. ~
عقب يحسـّون بـ غلطهم ويحـآولون يصححونه بـ الحـّـلال .. ~

يعني لو اثنين حبـّوا بعض
( بنتكلم عن البنيه بس )
اذا الريـّـآل تعّذر وقـآل مـآديتي ومـآقدر وعقب والحينه مـآقدر
ويحـآول يتهرب من الزوآج من البنيه الي حبتـّـه
هذآ مـآ يستـآهل الحب .. والوحّده اظن تقدّر تنســّـآهـ ..
لانــّـه هو الي مـآ يستـآهّــل

لكــــــــــّـــــــــــــــــن . ~

لو حبت وآحد .. ومن البدآآآآيه اتفقـّـوآ ع الزوآج ونيته كـآنت طيبه
ولا طلب من البنيه شي غلـــّط ..

ومــرّت الايــآم وتقّــدم لهــّـآ ..

لكــّـن الاهل يرفضــّون لـ سبب سخيــّف !
( بنقول لو سبب مقنع يمكن الاهل خـآيفين ع البنيه )

فـ هالحــّـآله البنيه شو تســّوي ؟

أدري قدر ربي وكل شي مقــدّر .. ~

لكــّـن نبقى نحن مسيرون مخيـّـرون .. ~

نقــّدر نرفــّـض الي مـآ نبــّـآهـ .. لكن صعب نفرض الي نبيــّـه على اهآلينــّـآ .. ~


والي جرب المرّ .. مب شــرآت الي مـآجربــّه .. ~

كلنــّـآ نغلط .. ولازم عقبهــّـآ نحس بـ غلطتنــّـآ

ولا كيــّف ربنـّــآ بيكون غفـّـور عفــو ؟



ربي يجمــّـع كل اثنيــّــن يحبــّون بعض بالحــّــلال .. وايسر امورهم ويكفيهم بـ حلالــّـه .. ~*

----------


## ورقة وردة

الحب الحقيقي بعد المعاشرة مب قبل

----------


## ككاوة حبيبي

انا اامن بالحب بعد الزواج مش قبلة

----------


## كيم كارداشيان

كنت أقرا ومترددة أرد واللا لأ ... 

اللي قالوا إشاعة فاحشة .. واللي قالوا مجاهرة بالمعصية ... 


ترا الحب موجود من قبل التاريخ .. معروف وأقر الاسلام وجوده وحط له دوا .. ان دواه يكون النكاح .. 

يعني الحب نوع من الامراض النفسية المرتبطة بالانسان .. حب التعلق والتملك .. وله علاج .. علاجه يكون النكاح .. 


ترا الزواج علاج للحب .. موب سبب للحب .. ولا وقاية منه .. 


الحب اللي بين الريال وزوجته مختلف عن المشاعر المينونة الطايشة اللي يعيشها الانسان في حالة العشق ,, 


الله لا يبلي حد بالحب والعشق والجوى والشوق والحنين 


الله لا يعيشكم لحظة حسرة ألم وتعب وفراق ,, 


امشكلتنا إننا مجتمع يتعاطف مع قصص الحب بس ما يحترمها .. 

يتعاطف مع قيس وليلى . بس يسمي قيس ( مجنون ) 


حتى الريال إذا حب .. يحب من قلبه .. بس ما يحترم البنت اللي يحبها .. للأسف هو أول واحد ينساق ورا نظرة المجتمع .. 

قليل ما يكون الحب أقوى من افكار المجتمع .. وعند مجموعة من الناس عادة يكون تفكيرهم العقلي مختلف عن المجتمع .. 


البنت إذا حبت .. محد يحترمها .. 

والريال إذا حب .. محد يحترمه .. 


ربعه اللي هم ربعه يتطنزون عليه .. ويتمصخرون عليه .. ولا قال باخذ البنت .. هبن فيه خواته وأمه تمارضت وبغت تموت .. ليش تتزوج عن حب ؟؟!!!!!

الحب حلال وعلاجه الزواج .. وهم يحرمون الريال من علاجه .. يرفضونه رغبته وعشق قلبه .. 


وايد من الشباب يستسلمون .. لأن الحب ما وصل عندهم لدرجة تحدي المجتمع .. 


والبنات عكس الشباب .. إذا حبوا يتحدون الدنيا .. تطلع فيهم قوة غريبة .. يوصلن المحاكم ويهربن من البيوت .. 


*قوة وجرأة .. خلت الحب محظور وممنوع وباب للحرام والرذيلة ...* 


أشهر قصة حب في التاريخ كانت قصة زليخة امرأة العزيز اللي حب يوسف عليه السلام من طرف واحد . 

الحب دخلها لحالة صراع مع الذات ..

هي أميرة زوجه أمير .. وكانت تحب زوجها .. بدليل إنها تحملت إنهم ما يابو عيال .. وربت له الولد اللي اشتراه كأنه ولدها .. 

تحب زوجها .. بدليل إنها كذبت علشان تحمي زواجها وسمعتها لما انكشف حبها ليوسف عليه السلام ..

بس طاحت من عالي كبرياءها بسبب العشق .. هامت بالنبي يوسف وهو نبي .. أخلاقه الكريمة تخليه عفيف ولا ينظر لها .. بس هي هامت به .. جنت عليه .. وتحملت تحملت تحملت لين ضاقت بها الارض وعرضت عليها أغلى ما تملك ( نفسها ) .. فقفلت الأبواب وقالت " هيت لك" !

طبعا هالغلطة خلت المدينة كلها ترمس فيها .. وانفضحت قدام أهلها بدليل القول الرباني ( وشهد شاهد من أهلها ) .. 


وفي الآخر .. نقمت على يوسف .. وأمرت به أن يسجن .. 

وبعدين ...........


ظل الهيام في قلبها سنييييييييين وسنيييييييييين 


تحبه كانت .. تحبه .. 

بدليل يوم سألها الملك ( ما بال النسوة اللاتي قطعن أيديهن ) .. 


ما أنكرت ولا كملت انتقام .. ولا كذبت يوسف عليه السلام .. ولافتحت الملف القديم وقالت راودني عن نفسي أو اعتدى علي .. 


الحب هو اللي خلاها تطلعه وتنصفه .. قالت : ( الآن حصحص الحق .. أنا راودته عن نفسه فاستعصم )!


..............

قصة حب عاصفة من أشهر قصص التاريخ .. حب من طرف واحد .. حب عق الحرمة من عالي كبرياءها .. لين خلاها حديث أهل المدينة .. 
..............


هذا الحب .. هاللي يسويه بالحرمة .. هاللي يفعله فيها .. 


لها السبب المفروض نعف عمارنا عنه .. نبتعد عنه .. ما نتداخل مع رياييل علشان ما نطيح فيه .. لو طحنا .. بيعقنا من عالي كبرياءنا للقاع .. 


ديروا بالكم بنات .. 


انتظروا حب الزوج .. على الأقل حب مضمون .. ما بيعقج من عزج .. 

بس أي شخص ثاني .. بينزل كبريائج في القاع .. وأول من بينزل كبريائج عنده .. هو الحبيب المزعوم ..

----------


## تووتانة

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله

----------


## ام راشد8

ماعليه اختيه ام موري انا كتبت الرد عشان يستفيدون البنات منه لان في الموقع بنات صغار يمكن الموضوع بدون قصد يخليهن يفكرن في موضوع الحب

لان بعض الردود اتكلموا عن الحب الحرام قبل الزواج وكانه شي عادي

واللي تقول انه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حب عائشه رضي الله عنها قبل الزواج الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ماسار يكلم عائشه ويقولها احبج وللا هي تقوله احبك قبل الزواج حاشا رسول الله من هذا ولكن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى روئيا في المنام ان الله يختارله عائشه كزوجه

اما اذا كانت الاخت لما قالت الحب قبل الزواج مافيه شئ وتقصد بهذا الحب قبل الزواج انه الوحده يكون واحد في بالها من هلها او زميلها او اي واحد المهم انه يكون في بالها وتحبه بينها وبين نفسها وتتمنى انه يكون من نصيبها بدون ماتدخل في علاقه وياه هذي مافيها شئ 

لكن لي حاصل احينه انه البنت تتعرف على الريال وتم ترمسه ويقولون كلام يغضب الله وبعد فوق هذا تطلع وياه والله يعلم شو يستوي بينهم هذا لي اعترضت عليه 
واسمحيلي اختيه انا استفزني العنوان واكيد انتي نيتج صافيه بس العنوان ينفهم بطريقه غلط 
وحتى بعض ردود البنات يظهر منها انه الحب الحرام قبل الزواج عادي

وبعدين اختيه كيف الوحده بتقارن بين شخصين الا اذا اتعرفت عليهم عدل يعني عن طريق الكلام عن طريق الفون او الظهره وياه واذا كان زوجها بخيل مثلا كيف بتعرف انه اللي تسميه حبيبها كريم الخ... من المقارنات ماتصير الا عن طريق المعرفه التامه للشخصين

المهم الغاليه انا كتبت كلام حتى لو ماكان يناسب موضوعج اعتقد فيه نصيحه للمسلمات 
وهذا ما يسئ لج والله سبحانه اعلم بالنيات ويحاسب عليها مب انا 
ومرة ثانيه اقولج سامحينيه اذا في ردي اساءه لج ماقصدت الا الخير ربي يجزيج كل خير

----------


## حرمة فلان

اختلاف الراي لا يفسد في الود قضيه 

نحن كلنا خوات ومحد ياخذ الموضوع شخصي كل وحده تتكلم عن تجاربها الخاصه وفهمها للاشياء 

اهم شي الله يرزق البنوتات الي عندنا في المنتدى زوج صالح يرضاها سواء حبته بعد الزواج ولا قبل اهم شي لا تنسى ربها في كل الحالتين وتستخير والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## المغتربة

الموضوع حلووو
انا بخبرج شو الفرق بينهم بأمانة يعني




الحبيب: اييب لج هدايا وما ينسى اي مناسبة ----> بس غرضه تقريبا واضح مب لوجه الله بيطرش لج الهدايا ومن يحصل اللي يبغيه مع السلامة بيفرج ع اقرب زبالة 

الزوج:اييب لج هدايا وما ينسى اي مناسبة و يمكن ينسى ف بعض الأحيان ---> يوم بييب الهدية تكون من خاطره مب لغرض معين تراج حلاله ف النهاية 

الحبيب: تراه حبيب ما فكر يخطبج دايما عنده حجج واهية
بكمل دراستي - امي مب راضية - خاطبين لي بنت خالتي - ما عندي بيزات - بعدنا خلى نتعرف ع بعض ..... الخ و الأعذاار الواهية يا حبهم للأعذار 

الزوج: ما شاء الله تبارك الله خطبج و خلص
لا يتريى امه ولا يتريى اهله ولا يتريى راتبه ولا يتريى شي دق الباب ع طووول

----------


## ام احمد 1997

> الموضوع حلووو
> انا بخبرج شو الفرق بينهم بأمانة يعني
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الحبيب: اييب لج هدايا وما ينسى اي مناسبة ----> بس غرضه تقريبا واضح مب لوجه الله بيطرش لج الهدايا ومن يحصل اللي يبغيه مع السلامة بيفرج ع اقرب زبالة 
> 
> الزوج:اييب لج هدايا وما ينسى اي مناسبة و يمكن ينسى ف بعض الأحيان ---> يوم بييب الهدية تكون من خاطره مب لغرض معين تراج حلاله ف النهاية 
> ...


صدق من قال

----------


## غلاي عفراء

برأيي 


لا مقاااااارنة بين زوجي ومجرد حبيب مر في حياتي.


الزوج شيء وايد غالي وهذاك الا واحد غريييب.

----------


## اثير الكحل

انا اعرف وحده و الله انه زوجها ما مقصر فيها من كل النوااحي هدايا بمناسبه و بدون مناسبه طلعاات كل ما ينزل من الدوام اتروح اتبات في بوظبي و دبي بس عسب تفصل للعيد ملابس و عبي و كل شي مدلعنهاا و الكل شاهد رغم هذا اتقول انها للحين ما حبته و تحب ولد عمتهاا و تتمنى يصير اي شي عسب تتزوج حبيبهاا و الله انه صار موقف جداامي ريلهاا يتصل بهاا يقول لهاا انا مابي شي بس متصل اقولج اني احبج و هيه تمت ساكته و سكر عنهاا قالت لي ادري هو يحبني لكن انا ما قادره انسى ولد عمتي احبه احبه و تمت تصيح جداامي ,,

----------


## أم موري

الله كلامكن قمة في الروعة 
تأملت كل حرف انكتب هنيه يزاكن الله خير ويعله في ميزان حسناتكن


كل كلامكن ع العين والرأس وعين العقل فديتكن ^_______^


عندي آخر سؤال لمن وصلنا للمقارنة بين الحبيب والزوج كيف ممكن الوحدة تتخلص من هالشعور ؟
وتبدأ حياة يديدة وتنسى الماضي بكل مافيه بحلوة ومرة ؟
وشكرا لكل بنت ويارب كل من لها تجربة استفادت منه

----------


## أم موري

للرفع ^_______________^

----------


## سرمديه القمر

الحب الاول صعب الواحد ينساه .. خصوصا اذا كان عفيف ومن الطرفين 

ماشي غير الدعاء انه الله يخفف الالم الي القلب يحس فيه ..


بس الزواج اذا كان من زوج متفهم محب .. او زوجه ما تقصر وتبي تحاول وتحب .. 

يعني الاثنين عندهم الرغبه في التفاهم ويبون يحبون بعض .. وينسون الماضي ..

وايمان بقدرة الله ودعاء ... صدقوني الحب القديم .. بيكون ذكرى .. حلوة او مرة .. 

والعشرة مع الزواج هي الحب الصادق .. 



مشكلتنا كبـــشر لما نحب انسان .. وما يكون فيه نصيب .. نتخي هالانسان فارس الاحلام

او الاميرة اللي كان لريال يترياها .. نتخيلهم خاليين من العيوب والاخطاء .. 

عندي ايمان .. ان الله ادرى بمصلحتنا .. 

يمكن وحدة حبت شخص من اعماقها وكان انسان طيب .. بس يمكن كزواج كانت بتكرهه .. يمكن عنيد 

يمكن اثنيناته حساسين .. يمكن فيه صفه ما بتقدر تتحملها .. وبتكسر الذكرى الحلوة من بينهم .. 


مجرد افكاري  :Smile:

----------


## انثى بس غير

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهم إني أسألك يا فارج الهم ، و يا كاشف الغم ، يا مجيب دعوة المضطرين ، يا رحمن الدنيا ، يا رحيم الآخرة ، أرحمني برحمتك .

----------


## أم موري

ماشاء الله ^__^ يزاكن الله خير

----------


## أم موري

ااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## وسط قلبي

انا ماحب شي اسمه حب  :Smile:  تعرفون ليش مب لانه عشت قصة حب لا لا والحمدلله 

انا لقيت الحب حتى لو كان لحد من اهلج يجرح ويعور القلب  :Frown:  عشان جيه انا اكره الحب واكر القصص اللي تنقال

واكره اني اتعلق بحد من هلي واحبه وايد وانصدم فيه  :Frown:  انصدمت باعز انسان بحياتي كنت اتحرى الدنيا بريئه مثل

ما انا تخيلتها ،،احب حد من العايله لنه شي مب حرام بالعكس احس بامان وراحه نفسيه 

بس المصيبه هالقصص ليش  :Frown:  ليش يجذبون وليش يدسون ويقولون كلام هم مب قده ،،ولما تتهدم الصوره ؟؟

مايفيد شي والله اني احمل بداخلي سر مب قادره اتنفس منه وايد خنقني وللحين يضايقني 

انا اكره البنات اللي يمشون ف هالطريق وايد اكرههم محد يقولي والله مجبوره ومانلاقي حب واهتمام ف العايله

 :Frown:  قريت كل الردود وهي نفسها الردود تنعاد ف هالمواضيع لكن منوه يسمع ؟؟؟
اصلن لو تبوني اسمعلكم قصص الحب بدون ما اقرا ولا شي بقول بدايتها جيه ونهايتها جيه 

الحب شي يخوف كيف لو كان مع غريب؟؟؟ 
وايد اساله ف بالي ماقدر اسالها ولا اقدر الاقي لها اجابه  :Frown:  

بس اللي اعرفه عن نفسي اني اكره شي اسمه قصة حب

----------


## lolo 1

الزواج نصيب من الله 

اذا كان لهم نصيب بيكملون قصه حبهم بالزواج .. بس اذا ماشي نصيب فهو قضاء وقدر من الله فلازم ترضى فيه لانه يمكن يكون احسن لهم

----------


## دانة_ دبي

الحبيب : ولا يفكر يتزوجج اعذاره جاهزة 

الزوج: تزوجج و خلص ^..^

----------


## طلوع الفجر

الحبيب انتي اخترتي بنفسج
الزوج قدر مقدر من الله 

فأنا أجوف الزوج افضل دايما لانه نصيب من رب العالمين والحمدلله على كل حال ^_^

----------


## VIP h3 h3

امممممم.. أنا ماجربت الحب الا ويا حبي(ريلي).. اقصد حبيبي ع قولت بعض الناس هــآع  :Big Grin:

----------


## أم موري

فديتكن والله 
^______^

----------


## *أم شهد*

الغلا انا ما حبيت وسيده بعد الثانويه عرست وعاد اتعلمت احبه بحسناته وسيئاته ،،، الله يحفظه لي ولعيالي ويهدينا يميع

----------


## أم موري

يزاكن الله خير حبيباتي

----------


## أم موري

ررررررفع ^______^

----------


## رضآٳڪ يٳ ربٳه

•̣̇•آللّهُمَ صَلّیۓِ ۈسَلّمْ عَلۓِ سَيّدنَآ مُحَمّدْ••̣̇
•̣̇•آللّهُمَ صَلّیۓِ ۈسَلّمْ عَلۓِ سَيّدنَآ مُحَمّدْ••̣̇
•̣̇•آللّهُمَ صَلّیۓِ ۈسَلّمْ عَلۓِ سَيّدنَآ مُحَمّدْ••̣̇
•̣̇•آللّهُمَ صَلّیۓِ ۈسَلّمْ عَلۓِ سَيّدنَآ مُحَمّدْ••̣̇
•̣̇•آللّهُمَ صَلّیۓِ ۈسَلّمْ عَلۓِ سَيّدنَآ مُحَمّدْ••̣̇
•̣̇•آللّهُمَ صَلّیۓِ ۈسَلّمْ عَلۓِ سَيّدنَآ مُحَمّدْ••̣̇
•̣̇•آللّهُمَ صَلّیۓِ ۈسَلّمْ عَلۓِ سَيّدنَآ مُحَمّدْ••̣̇
•̣̇•آللّهُمَ صَلّیۓِ ۈسَلّمْ عَلۓِ سَيّدنَآ مُحَمّدْ••̣̇
•̣̇•آللّهُمَ صَلّیۓِ ۈسَلّمْ عَلۓِ سَيّدنَآ مُحَمّدْ••̣̇
•̣̇•آللّهُمَ صَلّیۓِ ۈسَلّمْ عَلۓِ سَيّدنَآ مُحَمّدْ••̣̇

----------


## whatsapp

مره وانا احوط فاليوتيوب حصلت هاللنك 






اهدأإأإأإأإأإإأأإإأء 
لكل شخص يبا يتخلص من اللي فقلبه

----------


## .zaytoona.

للرفع

----------


## danatuae

ربيعتي من ايام المدرسه وعلى نهاية الثانويه العامه رمست وااحد على اساس بس سوالف واخوان عن طريق الشات وبعدهاا تقريبا على الايميل بس مايرمسون وااايد يعني بعد 3 اشهر او 5 اشهر مره دقايق وبس وبعد تقريبا سنه ونص رمسها على الفون بس بكل ادب واحترام وماصار اي شي بينهم لا طلعات ولا شي بس سوالف وهو وتقريبا قطعته سنه ونص وردت رمسته لانهاا قطعت رقمهاا ليش لانها حبته ماخبرته وكانت تبي تنسااه حبته من قلبهاا وماتبي تقوله يمكن هو مايحبها ولا يبي يتزوجها وحطتت في بالها البنت الي ترمس واحد مستحيل ياخذها لو خذاها راح يشك فيها المهم ويوم ردت له اتصلت برقها اليديد الي هو مايعرفه لانه القديم قطعته وهو يتصل عليه ويطرش مسجات وهيه ماتعرف المهم قالت بتجرب اذا هو بيعرفها ولالا بس تفاجأت من اول اتصل على اساس مغلطه عرفهاا قال لهاا انتي وينج ليش قطعتي رقمي وماتردين على مسجاتي ليش قطعتي قلبي هيه ساكته ووحده من بيعاتنا تعرف انها ترمسه شو سوت خذت رقمه من فونهاا الي قبلاني قبل ماتقطعه ورمسته وكانت تشوه سمعتهاا بس هو يسكر الفون بويهاا البنت وايد علزت الريال وقال لها انا احب البنت المحترمه مب انتي لا تتصلين ولا اطرشين مسجات المهم خبر ربيعتي عن هالموضوع انصدمت المسكينه بس سكتت وقال لها وينج عرستي ولا بعدج قالت له لا قال لها اشوه انا خفت عليج واايد وخفت عليج لا تسوين جي مره ثانيه 24 ساعه افكر فيج بس انا مابخليج انا باخذج انتي راح تكونين حرمتي طول السنين الي راحت ماغمضت عيوني الا وانا حلمان فيج مااعرف ليش مااقدر ابعد عنج رغم السنين الي قطعتيها عني انا ناوي اخطبج اذا ماكان عندج مانع 

وعلى فكره ترى هم كملو خمس سنين مع بعض الحين حصلها وفاتحهاا بالموضوع هو انسان اقي جدا ماعنده سوالف ومن هالخرابيط ومستعد يفتح لها بيت ويسوي اي شي تطلبه 

البنت حاليا تشتغل بالاول واقف انها تشتغل بس الحين قال لهاا انا ماابي احد يشوفج غيري وانا ابيج دوم تكونين يدامي ابي ادر البيت اشوفج متزينه ومسويه الغدا ومنظفه البيت وريحته حلوه ومن ادخل اشوفج يخوز عني التعب والارهاق بوجودج وابيج تتصلين علي انا وتتطمنين علي وتحاتيني شرات ماانا احبج واحاتيج

هذا مالعب عليها وطلب منهاا تكون زوجته انا قلت صعب احصل الحين شباب جي 

هذا الريال غيرعن الشباب ملتزم حبه طاهر يعني نادر ماتحصلون شباب حبه طاهر قبل الزواج ومتمسك ب هالشي وان شاء الله بيعيشون وهم مرتاحين ويرزقهم بالذريه الصالحه

----------


## without heart

> ماأدري 
> سمعت انها الريال ماينسى اللي يحبها لو كان حبه صادق حتى لو تزوج وزوجته ذهب بيتم يحب الاولى هذا اذا تزوج .. 
> أما الحرمه مجرد تلقى الحب والأمان تنسى أو تتناسى حتى لو حبيبها في بالها لكن ماتفضله ولاتتمناه على زوجها ....


*> أنا بعد جي سمعت* 

*دآيمـآ أقول العشرهـ تولـد الحب *

----------


## mazeo0onah

> ربيعتي من ايام المدرسه وعلى نهاية الثانويه العامه رمست وااحد على اساس بس سوالف واخوان عن طريق الشات وبعدهاا تقريبا على الايميل بس مايرمسون وااايد يعني بعد 3 اشهر او 5 اشهر مره دقايق وبس وبعد تقريبا سنه ونص رمسها على الفون بس بكل ادب واحترام وماصار اي شي بينهم لا طلعات ولا شي بس سوالف وهو وتقريبا قطعته سنه ونص وردت رمسته لانهاا قطعت رقمهاا ليش لانها حبته ماخبرته وكانت تبي تنسااه حبته من قلبهاا وماتبي تقوله يمكن هو مايحبها ولا يبي يتزوجها وحطتت في بالها البنت الي ترمس واحد مستحيل ياخذها لو خذاها راح يشك فيها المهم ويوم ردت له اتصلت برقها اليديد الي هو مايعرفه لانه القديم قطعته وهو يتصل عليه ويطرش مسجات وهيه ماتعرف المهم قالت بتجرب اذا هو بيعرفها ولالا بس تفاجأت من اول اتصل على اساس مغلطه عرفهاا قال لهاا انتي وينج ليش قطعتي رقمي وماتردين على مسجاتي ليش قطعتي قلبي هيه ساكته ووحده من بيعاتنا تعرف انها ترمسه شو سوت خذت رقمه من فونهاا الي قبلاني قبل ماتقطعه ورمسته وكانت تشوه سمعتهاا بس هو يسكر الفون بويهاا البنت وايد علزت الريال وقال لها انا احب البنت المحترمه مب انتي لا تتصلين ولا اطرشين مسجات المهم خبر ربيعتي عن هالموضوع انصدمت المسكينه بس سكتت وقال لها وينج عرستي ولا بعدج قالت له لا قال لها اشوه انا خفت عليج واايد وخفت عليج لا تسوين جي مره ثانيه 24 ساعه افكر فيج بس انا مابخليج انا باخذج انتي راح تكونين حرمتي طول السنين الي راحت ماغمضت عيوني الا وانا حلمان فيج مااعرف ليش مااقدر ابعد عنج رغم السنين الي قطعتيها عني انا ناوي اخطبج اذا ماكان عندج مانع 
> 
> وعلى فكره ترى هم كملو خمس سنين مع بعض الحين حصلها وفاتحهاا بالموضوع هو انسان اقي جدا ماعنده سوالف ومن هالخرابيط ومستعد يفتح لها بيت ويسوي اي شي تطلبه 
> 
> البنت حاليا تشتغل بالاول واقف انها تشتغل بس الحين قال لهاا انا ماابي احد يشوفج غيري وانا ابيج دوم تكونين يدامي ابي ادر البيت اشوفج متزينه ومسويه الغدا ومنظفه البيت وريحته حلوه ومن ادخل اشوفج يخوز عني التعب والارهاق بوجودج وابيج تتصلين علي انا وتتطمنين علي وتحاتيني شرات ماانا احبج واحاتيج
> 
> هذا مالعب عليها وطلب منهاا تكون زوجته انا قلت صعب احصل الحين شباب جي 
> 
> هذا الريال غيرعن الشباب ملتزم حبه طاهر يعني نادر ماتحصلون شباب حبه طاهر قبل الزواج ومتمسك ب هالشي وان شاء الله بيعيشون وهم مرتاحين ويرزقهم بالذريه الصالحه


اهم شي هو يا خطبهاا الحينه ؟؟؟ والا بس فلم هندي ورمسه ماخوذ خيرها؟؟؟

----------


## طوير الحمام

ان شاء الله احب زوجي بعد الزواج لان الشخص اللي حبيته مات بحادث قبل زواجي  :13 (1):

----------


## bnooota

اتوقع الوحدة من تتزوج تنسى او تتناسى الحب الاول
و لكن إلا يمر عليها فترات تتذكر الحبيب الاولي

بالنسبة للمقارنات
اعتقد إن حتى لو خذت اللي تحبه إلا يصير بينهم مشااكل و مشادات مثل اللي يصير معاها و مع زوجها
يمكن هي تقول لو تزوجت فلان ماكان عاملني و لا سواالي بس انا اقوول غلط لان المشاكل تصير حتى مع الحبايب

مشكوورة على الموضووع

----------


## miss-fashion

الريال يقدر يعوض الزوجة عن خطيبها اوحبيبها اذا كان حب طاهر اقصد ,,وينسيها بمعاملته الطيبة وحبه لها اكيد بتنساه واهم شي بعد مايقصر عليها باي شي تباه هي وعيالها خصوصا اذا الله منعم علية يعني يعيشها حياة حلوة ....ومتى الوحدة تندم اذا اكتشفت انه عكس خطيبها السابق او حبيبها اللي بيكون زوجها مب صديقها اقصد مهما كان نحن مسلمين الحمدلله ومستحيل تكون في علاقة بين اثنين بدون خطة زواج

----------


## My Freedom

اذا الحبيب بغاها و بغى يتزوجها بس انرفض من اهلها لسبب من الاسباب انا اشوف صعب انها تنسى
لأنه الحب و العشق شي مب سهل صعب و الله صعب و اتكلم عن تجربه

اللي احبه اهلي رافضينه و نفس الوقت تقدم لي واحد و ماشاء الله مواصفاته كلها اوكي بس القلب و ما يهوى
وايد تعبانه من موضوع صارلي لي شهرين احاول ويا اهلي اقنعهم باللي احبه
و شهرين من تقدم لي خطيبي اليديد و اقنعهم مابا يعني توتال 4 شهور  :Frown:  و الله يعلم بالحال كيف كان و كيف صار

قلبي يعشقه مب بس يحبه انا اتاالم و كل شي بحياتي بخسره لو خذته غصب اولهم اهلي لأني خرجت عن طاعتهم و الله قلبي يعورني واايد من هالموضوع
و اتمنى اي بنت ما تدخل عمرها في تجارب لأن الحب مولم و يتعب و الله بيرزقج بالزوج الصالح ان شاء الله و بتحبون بعض عقب زواج

انا ماقدر اتزوج غيره و قلبي عنده و انا اعرف عمري حاولت و حاولت بس لقيت موضوع جدا صعب , ضغوط الاهل تعبتني و الله يعين
مايهمني برضي اهلي ماعندي اي مشكله بس الريال بيرضى يعيش مع وحده قلبها مب له لأن اي شي حرمه تسويه لريلها من قلبهااا ووايد اشياء ما توقع اقدر اسويها لزوجي اذا الله كتبلي ايااه واشياء مهمه له وهل بيصبر و بيتقبل لين ما انا اتقبله او عقب بيلوم اهلي ( هو طبعا مايعرف عن علاقتي القبليه )
عن اللي احبه كل شي صار صدفه و ياريتها ماصارت و لا اتالم الحين و اتجرع مراره حبي  :Frown: 
ادعوولي

----------

